# Whats your ebb n flow res timer set on?



## Papaya123 (May 26, 2008)

Just curious for those ebb n flow users. What do u have your watering timer set on, i  have mine running every 15 minutes for 5 hours. how about you?


----------



## Puffin Afatty (May 26, 2008)

Papaya123 said:
			
		

> Just curious for those ebb n flow users. What do u have your watering timer set on, i have mine running every 15 minutes for 5 hours. how about you?


 
_Howdy Papaya!!!! _

_I run the pump every other hour for 20 miutes, only in light cycle. ie. 5, 7, 9, 11, 1, 3, 5 _ :farm:


----------



## Papaya123 (May 26, 2008)

how is that going for you? Seeing your schedule makes it seems like my watering is too far apart, im kinda  new at tis stuff so im getting feedback and opions.


----------



## CasualGrower (May 26, 2008)

I water my mother plants 4 x dailey during light hours...  My ladies  are in water all the time in their buckets.


----------



## kasgrow (May 26, 2008)

I flood for one hour on and two hours off. It seems to work well for me.


----------



## greenfriend (May 29, 2008)

i flood for 1/2 hour three times a day. using hydroton medium. this is plenty for my plants throughout the cycle


----------



## naturalhi (May 29, 2008)

Using Coco, 5 min. every 12 hours:>)


----------



## sweetnug (May 29, 2008)

Once an hour for 12 min.  Works great.  But as you can see there are a ton of different opinions and I bet they all work.  Try a few and you/ll find the best for you.


----------



## 1stgrowguy (May 30, 2009)

I flood mine once a day for an hour. i have 40 plants though. 1st timer though should i feed them  less time and more times a day? i am using rockwool slabs


----------



## DirtySouth (May 30, 2009)

1stgrowguy said:
			
		

> I flood mine once a day for an hour. i have 40 plants though. 1st timer though should i feed them less time and more times a day? i am using rockwool slabs


 

 I also have rockwool slab and only flood once a day for 15 min.


----------



## smokingjoe (May 30, 2009)

I run for 15mins every other hour day and night.  That was the OG advice I got from my local hydro shop owner and it has served me well for nigh on 20 years.


----------



## JBonez (May 31, 2009)

i plan on 3 times during the light cycle, i will gradually increase flood times as the plants mature.


----------



## Vegs (May 31, 2009)

I run 3 - 15 minute cycles throughout a 24 hour period as evenly spaced out as possible. I try and plan to have at least of those cycles happen within the light cycle both veg and flower therefore I have to adjust when I cut back on the light schedule.


----------



## cubby (Jun 1, 2009)

I flood for 15 min every 6 hours. My plants seem to like it.


----------



## naturalhi (Jun 1, 2009)

Grow medium, humidity, temperature, and the light source dictate the time schedule. 

Example; Hydroton, 20% humidy, 100F outdoor temp, and 1KW Hps would call for more watering than coco fiber, 80%RH, 70F temps, and flouros. Plants wills let ya know what they need:>)


----------



## StoneyBud (Jun 1, 2009)

kasgrow said:
			
		

> I flood for one hour on and two hours off. It seems to work well for me.


That's precisely the schedule I've used for weed, for the last 20 years.

I'll explain why I think it's important to flood for an hour.

While the pump is running, the nutrient/water solution is flowing in a smooth cycle from the reservoir, through the grow media and root system, cleaning any tiny bit of buildup of any kind from the media and "flushing" it back into the reservoir where is usually settles and pools in the corner furthest from the pump and return line.

I think this helps the general health of the system.

Having two hours between the flood cycles allows the plants to gain a maximized oxygen environment within the root area while also giving it enough "food" to eat between cycles.

I don't believe that the shorter flood cycles and fewer flood cycles provide the best nutrient to oxygen ratio to the plant and having a very short flood cycle fills and drains the media so fast that it doesn't allow it to cycle and clean the system.

I imagine that everyone has their own theories as well.

If we all reach harvest with a crop, then we're doing something right. Ebb and Flow is a very forgiving type of Hydro also.


----------



## naturalhi (Jun 2, 2009)

Stoney, long no see! 

If you've this for 20 years you must be using Hydroton..... which would make sense. I've been using coco fiber and chips for several years after trying the Hydroton for 2 crops.

Since coco retains so much more moisture than clay would you still recommend watering that often?>)


----------



## StoneyBud (Jun 2, 2009)

naturalhi said:
			
		

> Stoney, long no see!
> 
> If you've this for 20 years you must be using Hydroton..... which would make sense. I've been using coco fiber and chips for several years after trying the Hydroton for 2 crops.
> 
> Since coco retains so much more moisture than clay would you still recommend watering that often?>)


Hey naturalhi, the whole reason to use an ebb and flow is to maximize your nutrient/oxygen ratio to the root system.

Aeroponics has a better ratio, but more maintenance. 

When the nutrient solution recedes during the "ebb" cycle, it pulls fresh oxygen all the way to the bottom of your root mass via the vacuum created by the lowering solution.

After your grow chamber(s) have emptied, the media that you use will retain *some* nutrient solution in and on it. The roots themselves also retain some of the solution that has become bound to the tiny "herringbone" roots.

Plants need oxygen just as much as they need nutrients and water.

The amount of nutrient solution remaining in and on your media matters only in that it must be enough to last the plants until the next flood cycle.

Hypothetically, if one were to use polished glass balls as media, they would retain almost no nutrient solution after the draining cycle happened. The plants would need more water/nutrients much sooner than they would if Lava or Hydroton was used.

Your coco fiber and chips retain a good amount of moisture, so the only worry you have with your system is to provide FRESH oxygen to your roots in a manner that gives them as much oxygen as they can possibly use.

By using a "One On, Two Off" cycle, you'll have ensured that supply of FRESH oxygen to your plants roots and ensured that your plants also have as much nutrient filled solution as they can use as well.

I hope this makes the nutrient/water/oxygen ratio/supply more clear to you.


----------



## naturalhi (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanx Stoney! I'll try it!>)


----------



## StoneyBud (Jun 3, 2009)

naturalhi said:
			
		

> Thanx Stoney! I'll try it!>)


Keep in mind that you will be delivering your nutrients in a very efficient manner that may allow or require you to lessen the concentration of them in your solution.

Any time a change is made to nutrient delivery to the root system, you need to watch your plants very closely until the results of that change are recognized and dealt with properly.


----------



## naturalhi (Jun 4, 2009)

I thought of that, just so happens the concentrate is low right now!>)


----------

